
Using Scheme for iPhone apps - icey
http://jlongster.com/software/iphone/scheme-iphone-example/
======
newobj
Spidermonkey easily ports to the iPhone as well. I can definitely say that
developing an app in JavaScript is far more pleasant than Objective-C.
Unfortunately I'm not aware of any real bindings yet, you may need to roll
your own to something like Cocos2d.

~~~
dchest
If I'm not mistaken, JSCocoa runs on iPhone <http://inexdo.com/JSCocoa>

~~~
parmanoir
JSCocoa does run on the iPhone.

A warning, though : contrary to OSX, JavascriptCore is a private framework on
the iPhone. So if you use JSCocoa in an iPhone app it might get rejected by
the App Store.

------
bodhi
Related: Nu, a lisp implementation on the Objective-C runtime

<http://programming.nu>

(I haven't used it, just know of the project)

